# Venison Tenderloin



## c14james35 (Dec 3, 2016)

Anyone ever smoke a deer inner tenderloin? Im afraid it will dry out to much in the smoker. I usually just use my gas grill hot and fast till about medium rare


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 3, 2016)

I have smoked them.
I have done them a couple different ways.
I have brined them in a simple brine and the other way was wrapped them in bacon. 
Smoke to 140 pull them and rest.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2016)

As long as you don't over cook them you won't dry them out. Watch your internal temp. Simple rub of salt, pepper, garlic. We usually pull them at 130. Rest for 15-30 minutes, slice and serve.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2016)

I usually just Grill the little Tenderloins, when I have them, because they're pretty Small.

Below is my favorite thing to do with the Bigger "Backstraps" from the Deer:

*Venison Backstrap Dried Beef  *

Bear


----------



## c14james35 (Dec 3, 2016)

Ive wrapped butterflyed backstrap in bacon im sure it tastes great on the loins too but I think for the tenderloin I would rather just use some light seasonings the cut of meat is too good to add bacon


----------



## c14james35 (Dec 3, 2016)

I wonder how jeffs texas style rub would be. Ive only used it on brisket!


----------



## sipsey (Jan 12, 2017)

I've cooked a quite a few variations on the grill over the years. The best recipe came from a coworker years back. He brought some to work and heated it up in the microwave. He offered me some and I could cut it with a plastic fork and it was delicious. Slice 1-11/2" pieces, sprinkle with Adolphs unseasoned tenderizer, garlic powder, onion powder, drizzle with worstichere sauce, slather with A-1 sauce, drop in bag with milk. After 12-24 hrs. in fridge take out, shake a little, wrap with bacon, throw on grill. When bacons done its ready!


----------

